# Race only 29 wheelset Tubular?



## FreakyStuie (May 2, 2010)

Im building myself of 29 wheels for racing only and wondering how light i can go. Im building them with DT Swiss 240's and alloy prolock nipples for sure but with rims and spokes im not so sure. Im pretty light a guy (58kg) and not hard on my wheels. Im debating tubulars but i dont know. I race 50 or 100kms and these wheels will go on a hardtail Trek Superfly. 

Suggestions on rims and spokes? Tubulars a good idea? Tyres for Tubulars?


----------



## OLx6 (Feb 5, 2011)

I have been researching tubulars for my 26" bike and found a little information that could help you out. There is a review done by the 29 Inches website on the Geax Saguaro tubulars. The review is well done and detailed.

As far as tires the only I have seen searching on line for 29ers are the Saguaro and Racing Ralph.


----------



## Motivated (Jan 13, 2004)

Look at the chinese carbon rim thread in wheels/tires. One guy got his wheelset to ~1350g, but using extralite hubs, which are much lighter than 240's.


----------



## FreakyStuie (May 2, 2010)

Yea but i dont want to go weight over reliability


----------



## Motivated (Jan 13, 2004)

FreakyStuie said:


> Yea but i dont want to go weight over reliability


?? That's what you asked for - lowest weight. Anyway - for truly race only go with tubular. The tires are much lighter, roll faster and are more flat resistant than converted tubeless. Sealant can be used in a tubular to seal small holes, but large holes obviously can't be repaired from within. I don't know of any specific reasonable priced tubular rims - the Enve types are expensive.


----------



## realconspiracy (Jan 22, 2011)

Why not go for ZTR crest rims and save a load of cash?


----------



## FreakyStuie (May 2, 2010)

Well with tubular you run the risk of getting stuck in the middle of no where on a long distance race which is ideal. And yea i was thinking of just getting crests.


----------



## eliflap (Dec 13, 2007)

i used 29er carbon tubular set for every day use

very satisfacted 

wheel were from a little italian company , Event, now bought from another brand , Axevo.

rims arrived from Taichung , 1300 g for the complete Lefty set with heavy but durable hubs.

Dugast 45mm tubular tyres


----------



## atekt (Jun 25, 2010)

^^ Great looking flash! Love the tubulars. What is the weight on the complete bike?


----------



## FreakyStuie (May 2, 2010)

Yes that is very nice and i would be interested on the weight too. And well i googled all those names and couldnt find anything. I was thinking the FRM Tubular rims what you think?


----------



## Marfo (Apr 17, 2007)

Eliflap: Where did you get those rims/that wheelset?


----------



## Hand Built Wheels (Aug 23, 2011)

Avoid the Geax tubulars - too heavy. The Schwalbe Racing Ralphs are good if you can find them.

For rims, the BOR 309T works well or cheaper is the Velocity Major Tom.

Spokes: Sapim D-Light are disc specific or Sapim CX Rays are good but more expensive.

Tubulars roll so well and are very supple over the ground.


----------



## customfab (Jun 8, 2008)

The biggest deal with tubs is tire selection. If you run one of the tires thats available in tubular form in clinchers and could see that being one of your only tires then go for it. 

I built a 26" tubular wheelset on Enve rims for a local pro a while back that came in at ~1250 grams with XTR hubs even. definitely a boat load of weight to be saved if your willing to deal with the tubular aspect.


----------



## yampydog (Oct 5, 2008)

*DT Swiss*

I bought a pair of DT Swiss XRC950 T 29er wheels brand new off ebay.

The front weighs 600g and the rear 697 g.
I tried them with TUFO tyres and rim tape. Mounting was easy enough but the rim tape was heavy and I found the tyres a little narrow, and sketchy when leant over.

I am now in the process of gluing up a pair of Dugast fast birds in 50mm which look to be just right in size and profile, they are a little heavier, (about 50g each) but using glue rather than tape will save 70g a wheel.

They are so much more supple than the Tufo's which had great ride quality, I can't wait to try them out!


----------



## celestequattro (Nov 29, 2008)

I tried to get a set of DT XRC950T 29er here in the UK but no joy so settled on DT180 hubs, Enve tubular 28H built with Sapim CX-Ray spokes. Glued Tufo XC2 Prima tyres on. Using them for long distance marathon events. You can get extreme sealant for repair only for these tyres, but intend to also tape some cash to the top tube just in case! 

Ride VERY quick, particularly on fire road climbs etc.


----------



## brentos (May 19, 2006)

I've got a set of ENVE 29er tubulars with Racing Ralphs.

Rear
-DT 240 Six Bolt
-Sapim CX-Ray spokes

Front
-P321 Lefty hub
-DT Aero Comp spokes (I like a stiff front wheel, and this helps out the Lefty flange spacing)

1240g for the set. Tires were 600g a piece.

On the road and on smoother trails these things are measurably faster than my XC Clincher setup with 2.25 Racing Ralph Snakeskins. They really could be a true advantage given the right conditions.

I have yet to find the right conditions to race them though...I see the potential there, but I find myself wishing for more volume in the tires so that I could confidently run these at the pressures that they would really excel. I've ridden hundreds of trail non-race miles on them without flats, they really are durable. Unfortunately I flatted the two races I tried to use them, the second flat a result of unsuccessfully trying to run a tire repaired with sealant.


----------



## need4gforce (Sep 12, 2009)

Any long term reports on the ENVE 29er Tubular? I plan to build a set up for cyclocross this year!


----------



## celestequattro (Nov 29, 2008)

need4gforce said:


> Any long term reports on the ENVE 29er Tubular? I plan to build a set up for cyclocross this year!


The wheels and rims are superb - light and very fast, especially on fire roads etc. Only issue was that I blew a tyre out in Austria 140km into my race and ended up walking back to a check point and waiting for the organiser's pickup while drinking tea and eating cake sheltering from the rain in a local's garden!

NOTHING wrong with the Enve rims or wheels, just the risk you take in an event if you do puncture. I think that I weakened the carcase on a long mountain descent as I felt it bumping on a long valley road a few miles before it blew but had no choice other than to carry on. There was a 3cm slit underneath the tyre where glued to the rim so I suspect there was maybe a defect - very odd and completely opposite side to the tread between the walls of the rim.

Fine for cross bikes / XC, riskier for 211km single loop events.

Would I ride them in that event again?

Maybe.... They are that good.


----------



## need4gforce (Sep 12, 2009)

Thanks for the update! My biggest fear is running super low pressure on a cross tire in races that are muddy/snowy etc and banging the rim/bottoming out against stumps/rocks etc.


----------



## WickedLite (Nov 15, 2010)

I was doing a xc race ht winter build and almost went tubular. I just couldn't do it. 4 pretty big reasons: 

1. Race day ready tires. Tubeless I can swap out to the correct tire for weather and terrain in a couple minutes. Tubular is a day or so to let glue set.

2. You could have spare wheelsets with different tires mounted but with $1500 race wheels, how many are you going to bring.

3. Weight. More tubular wheelsets are lighter. But the lightest Axe Lightness, CX-Ray spokes with Extralite hubs at 1080g a pair. Add a Dugast Rhino XL 47mm at 555g and your at the same as my TL wheelset 1150g CarboCamber with Michelin Wild Rac'er 2.0 450g put my wheels at 35g less.

4. And lastly....You flat, you done.

I just couldn't do it for those reasons. Not to say it wouldn't work for anyone else. I love the Dugast whitewall and I hear tubular are plush riding.


----------



## offrhodes42 (May 1, 2009)

Are any alloy 29er tubular rims available in the US?


----------



## Le Duke (Mar 23, 2009)

Thought I'd drop this link on here.

No affiliation with the company, but I bought a set and they should be here tomorrow.

30mm wide, 30mm deep. $365 plus shipping for TWO rims.

30mm Wide 29er MTB Tubular Rims UD Matt Carbon Fiber MTB Bicycle Rims 32h 2pcs | eBay


----------



## eliflap (Dec 13, 2007)

i had them shipped 3 days ago, wait for them.

i chose 28 holes rims


----------



## Le Duke (Mar 23, 2009)

While this thread is fresh:

Does anyone have an inflated tread or casing measurement for Dugast Rhino XL 47mm, or the Fast Bird 50mm or 52mm?

Thanks!


----------



## eliflap (Dec 13, 2007)

arrived at home, my rims are : 377 and 385 grams.

30 mm wide, incredible wide !


----------



## Le Duke (Mar 23, 2009)

Just got mine too. Look great. 30mm wide, 30mm deep. Weights and pictures to follow!


----------



## Le Duke (Mar 23, 2009)

Same weight range as what Eliflap reports. Look just like the L-B wide clinchers in all other aspects, but with a tubular tire bed.


----------



## eliflap (Dec 13, 2007)

Which tyres are you using?

I have a FMB front and a Schwalbe rear
Racing Ralph as pattern both


iPhone + Topa tant


----------



## eliflap (Dec 13, 2007)

My wheel set was born with 1414 grams 


iPhone + Topa tant


----------



## Le Duke (Mar 23, 2009)

I'll be using Tufo XC6. To be used primarily on fast and occasionally rocky XC race courses in the western US.

I have a another set of tubulars (DT XRC 950T) with XC4s.


----------



## eliflap (Dec 13, 2007)

I glued Challenge Tyres 2.0 tubulars.
They were used a ride from a friend, sealant inside and were around 720 each. 
I am purchasing a 52 front 50 mm rear Dugast Fastbird too.



iPhone + Topa tant


----------



## Le Duke (Mar 23, 2009)

The Challenge MTB Ones weigh 720g a piece? Wow. That's heavy.

How does the sealant affect them? I've been afraid to buy tubulars with latex tubes for this reason.


----------



## eliflap (Dec 13, 2007)

No more problems with sealants.
Now they are ammonia free.
For environment.


iPhone + Topa tant


----------



## Le Duke (Mar 23, 2009)

What sealant are you using?

If I can use sealant, I might try out the Dugasts instead of the Tufos.


----------



## eliflap (Dec 13, 2007)

i forgot which sealant was injected ...
however for tubulars i am using Caffelatex.

here some pics of my wheelset.

Nuove ruote | eliflap

i lost a lots of grams, compared to ZTR Race Gold 29er with Maxxis Beaver and Kenda Karhma.
same cassette and same rotors.

Flash Di2 2014 | eliflap

so my flash came back to 7900 grams.

tried at 1.5 bar fornt and 1.8 bar rear , incredibly grippy the tyres and incredibly stiff the rims.


----------

